# Attractanct for hogs?



## jason8047 (Dec 24, 2007)

At one point in time I saw a thread on here where people were talking about methods for attracting hogs.  What are some methods that you know for attracting them legally.  I know corn will work but I want to shoot them without getting a ticket or "going to jail" in my case, being from out of state.


----------



## DS7418 (Dec 25, 2007)

I tried some apple-juice,, mixed with the "Buck Snort Gel" they sell at WalMart..
 Sounded like a good idea..
 I didn't get no hogs,, but I had a big swarm of yellow-jackets in about 5-mins.... i was surrounded..


----------



## jason8047 (Dec 25, 2007)

I swear I saw somewhere on here that somebody said oil soaked rags but maybe I am wrong.  Any scent attractants or maybe even calls?  I am on private land but want to keep everything Im doing legal.   Ive thought about trying to get a baiting permit but would rather try something else if at all possible.


----------



## woody10 (Dec 25, 2007)

burnt motor oil will work put they'll wallow in it


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Dec 25, 2007)

woody10 said:


> burnt motor oil will work put they'll wallow in it



Say What !!!  LOL 
This is a post I bust a Gut on      

BCW


----------



## pitbull (Dec 25, 2007)

Its true! They will wallow all in it


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 25, 2007)

I hope no one goes out and pours used motor oil on the ground to attract hogs.. if you do,, I hope you get caught and fined for polluting. 
If you want to hunt hogs over bait,, go get a permit from the DNR,, they give them away free.


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 25, 2007)

Ive seen motor oil bottles next to hog wallows several times.  I heard sour corn or fermented corn works really good.  Bottom line is you have to have hogs nearby and even then unless you are feeding them, they will be here today and gone tomorrow.  they are always on the move.


----------



## woody10 (Dec 25, 2007)

sour corn only helps them find it...


----------



## woody10 (Dec 25, 2007)

BoxCallWillie said:


> Say What !!!  LOL
> This is a post I bust a Gut on
> 
> BCW



laugh if you want to !


----------



## jason8047 (Dec 25, 2007)

woody10 said:


> burnt motor oil will work put they'll wallow in it



I thought I had heard that.  I didnt remember it was "burnt" oil and I think it was said to use oil soaked rags?


----------



## Thebody (Dec 25, 2007)

We dug holes with post hole diggers about three foot deep in an area we didn't mind getting dug up.  Then filled with corn that had sat in a barrel with water and beer to sour for a few days.  The hogs would spend a lot of time rooting for the corn and they did not just eat it all up in one night.  We killed several just walking up checking on the holes.  They seem to hang around longer working to get at the sour corn.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 25, 2007)

Soak a burlap bag in burnt motor oil, fold it several times lengthways and nail it to a tree about 30'' off the ground. They will come to it and rub on it.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 6, 2008)

I have spoke to several people who do this and you can find it on the web as well. Hog hunters from Georgia to Australia and on into India do this.
Diesel fuel - either in a hole the size of a wallow or just in a container (dig a hole and place the container in the hole and then fill it with diesel. They will come and it is not baiting.
Personally I never heard the one about burnt motor oil.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 6, 2008)

Rich Kaminski said:


> I have spoke to several people who do this and you can find it on the web as well. Hog hunters from Georgia to Australia and on into India do this.
> Diesel fuel - either in a hole the size of a wallow or just in a container (dig a hole and place the container in the hole and then fill it with diesel. They will come and it is not baiting.
> Personally I never heard the one about burnt motor oil.



No,, not baiting,,, but it is polluting


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 6, 2008)

Just find where a hose on a tractor has busted and they will dig that up or where land is being cleared and have some buckets of hydr oil they will turn the buckets over and then lay in it.


----------



## Hunt&Fish (Jan 6, 2008)

*Creasote Poles , Corn, and Night Hunting*



jason8047 said:


> At one point in time I saw a thread on here where people were talking about methods for attracting hogs.  What are some methods that you know for attracting them legally.  I know corn will work but I want to shoot them without getting a ticket or "going to jail" in my case, being from out of state.



I've seen utility poles that had been rubbed repeatedly by hogs. I don't know if it's legal to hunt over a creasote treated cross tie but I think I'll try digging a hole with post hole diggers and putting in a cross tie. I've read that a post treated with used motor oil will also attract them.
I've been hunting over corn legally( 200 yds away and just out of sight ) and I've killed a few but they eat the corn mostly at night. The really big boars are almost completely nocturnal.
After deer season is over I'll start hunting them after dark with a 6 volt surefire flashlight ( legal ). You can walk up to within 30-40 yards of them at night when they're eating and they don't seem to pay much attention to a light until you shoot and sometimes you can kill a couple before they get out of sight.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 6, 2008)

Just 1 More said:


> No,, not baiting,,, but it is polluting



It's also illegal too I believe


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 7, 2008)

Most of the hand held cheep "q beams" are six volt too The have a resistor that drops the voltage input down so they can charge from the ciggerett lighter plug.


----------



## jason8047 (Jan 7, 2008)

seaweaver said:


> Most of the hand held cheep "q beams" are six volt too The have a resistor that drops the voltage input down so they can charge from the ciggerett lighter plug.



Yep, my Q-beam is 6 volt.  I checked before I bought it.


----------



## Mojo^ (Jan 8, 2008)

I used to have a railroad cross-tie sitting on a couple of concrete cap blocks in my hog hunting area. A couple of times a year I would use and old paint brush and give the cross-tie a good coating of a mixture of Kero-D (available from most horse supply places), gear oil and diesel fuel. This stuff smelled to high heaven but would certainly bring in the hogs as they loved to rub against it. Look around on eBay and you can find old antique hog oilers that were once popular and used for this very purpose. They are attracted to the smell of anything resembling creosote because it helps keep the parasites off of them.

Two commercial products that works great are Black Gold and Hog In Heat. These, used with a creosote post of some sort, will attract hogs to a given area and hold them nearby, especially during the summer months.

Frankly, nothing works better than a thick syrup made with grape Kool-Aid and Strawberry Jello. I use a whole container of the el cheapo grape Kool-Aid from the Dollar Store and two large boxes of strawberry Jello with just enough water to make a thick syrup. I usually mix this up on-site as it will give the strongest scent when mixed fresh.


----------



## badkarma (Jan 9, 2008)

I have seen another version of the Kool-aid and Jello recipe where you take a huge tub of lard and melt in a pot with Sterno burner and then use that instead of water.  He was actually using it to attract bears.  You could take old used cooking oil (from fish fry, chicken, etc) and use that without heating it up for some extra kick.


----------



## CharrDad (Jan 9, 2008)

I've heard of both the KoolAid and the burnt "cooking "oil. Are either of those legal on public land? Is KoolAid considered bait?

CharrDad


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 9, 2008)

I was thinking Marvel mystery oil as it has a scent...I kinda like!
cw


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 9, 2008)

corn,old cooking oil. and molasses


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 11, 2008)

Soak corn good then mix with strawberry jell-o mix. Table scraps keeped out side for a few day's works also. A hog will eat anthing that don't eat him first . Well almost anything grew 2 acres of okra 1 year and dumped all the cull's on our hog land and them dang things would not even touch it


----------



## jsullens21 (Jan 13, 2008)

The old black power poles work good. I use 40 gal plastic drums with 1/2 holes drill around the side. Fill with corn and attach a chain in the middle of the end and lay on its side. Too heavy for coons to roll so your corn lasts longer.


----------

